# RODI...phosphate filled tap water



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

I've had my reef for a couple years now and am usually pretty anal about water changes, either once a week but never go past 2 so i never checked for phosphates figuring they were low. All of a sudden EVERYTHING in my tank took a turn for the worst so I got it checked out and everything was good but phosphates were through the roof which tells me my tap water is bad! I'm getting a RODI unit...my question is 3-6 stage????...which one is sufficient. I don't want to get a 6 stage if i don't need it. I have a 180 gallon tank. 

I added a carbon reactor last night with half GFO to slowly lower the phosphate level.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Check out Bulk Reef Supply(BRS).I got the 6 stage chloramine deluxe and actually added another canister(to prefilter{overkill I know}).I love the filter it works incredibly.The 6 stage I got came with HM meter for all stages and a TDS meter that measures before and after DI(dual stage, which I think is appropriate as when one exhaust the other is still in full force.)I move the second DI to the first station and place new in station 2(as per instructions).The kit was well priced and came with float valve(to automatically shut off holding tank&refill when I use water) and 3 types of plumbing connections to hook up however you want.Also the refills for filter are very reasonably priced.I was a skeptic before this unit(always used distilled)but have nothing but compliments on the whole system.Get DI which ever way you go as standard RO still leaves some TDS in water and the DI COMPLETELY removes them.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ya don't need a 6 stage ro/di unit. Plain old 3-4 stage will get it done. With todays carbon technology, there is no reason to get one with 2 carbon cylinders. I don't even use the DI anymore in mine, but i've got Macro Algae to clear up that lil bit left over, your GFO or ChemiPure Elite would more than take care of that issue. And the TDS is a good idea also, as stated above.
What was the reading on the Phosphates? If you put GFO in there, that should clean it up for you, you'll just have to run it all the time.


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

Phosphates were 150. I'd rather not run the GFO all the time but only as needed. If I get the clean water from the rodi, i think I'll have better control of the parameters.

Do you have any suggestions on units?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Spectra Pure is the best.
SpectraPure Water Purification Products


----------

